# Buck doing poorly



## Pinewood Ridge (Oct 20, 2021)

I have a Nigerian buck that needs more help.  He, and one doe, were pale. diarrhea, and losing weight,  I was treating with Red Cell. Spectogard, and vite B shots, Lab tested high for bankrupt worms.   So, I wormed with Quest, and then 3  straight days of Safeguard.  The doe has cleared up, just still giving her some Red Cell to get more color back.  The buck has not.  He's acting a bit perkier, but still splatting poop,  Still giving him the meds.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## rachels.haven (Oct 20, 2021)

You might want to refecal and prepare to re treat depending on findings, or you could just skip to re treating and hope it works. Maybe a different wormer? Ivermectin Plus is a good standby for me. The "plus" gets liver flukes that often don't even show up on fecals (only sheds eggs as adults, but can cause sickness whenever). Valbazen maybe? (https://dailymed.nlm.nih.gov/dailym...5818-f27d-4374-87ad-54a2d9ce6ef1&type=display)

I hope you can figure out how to get him out of his tailspin.


----------



## Alaskan (Oct 21, 2021)

Worms that are resistant to meds are a pain.

Good luck.


----------

